# Gotta love McMaster Carr



## Billh50 (Feb 4, 2015)

Order things I need for a project yesterday at 1:00 pm and they were just delivered here at 2:15 pm. Now I can finish my automatic feed stop.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 4, 2015)

+1 on McMaster, TOP notch service. If i order by 6:00 PM its here by 10:00 AM

AND top quality parts.

I live a long way from the stores, so I order from Mcmaster more than 50 times a year.

PS I EVEN GET A CATALOG EVERY YEAR!!!!


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 4, 2015)

I was on a job site in Anaheim, Ca.,  I ordered a part from McMaster at about 10AM, and it showed up at 2PM the same day, standard shipping.  They have an amazing system.


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 4, 2015)

They are indeed my go to people if I need something quick. No question about it.


----------



## darkzero (Feb 4, 2015)

Yup, I always love Mcmaster too. They almost always have what I need & is where I get most of my hardware from too, none of that overpriced bix box hardware store crap. Prices can be higher than others but I don't mind cause I'll know I'll get it the next day when needed quick with no overpriced shipping charges. Never got a catalog from them but I did get one of their catalogs from my old work. Heard they can be hard to get sometimes.

Of course we all love Enco but another place I love now is MSC. Or should I say again, I stopped buying from them much when they stopped offering their up to 35-40% no minimum sale days. Now their sales have high minimums. They bought out the local Rutland a couple of years ago & moved their location even closer to my house. I automatically get discounts on their posted prices when I log into my account. Plus my sales guy gives me additional discounts on certain things when I go in. Because of this I shop there more now as I can pick up what I need the same day or get it the next day without ever having to pay shipping.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't say enough good things about McMaster-Carr.
i have done business for 25 years with them, i've bought everything from o-rings to electric motors and control components. 
Mc Master is my goto if my local Grainger doesn't have it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 4, 2015)

yep, I have been buying stuff from them for years. I need a few things some years back and the buyer at our shop brought me out a catalog and said look here. Their prices were great so I ordered and was surprised when the stuff came the next day. Been my place to go for anything I need right away ever since.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Feb 4, 2015)

The catalogs are a wealth of information about products that you want specifications on.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 4, 2015)

The McMaster Carr catalog is one of my most valued tools.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 4, 2015)

I love McMasterCarr, but why aren't the brands listed?


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 5, 2015)

Dunno.  I've had an account with them since before the Internet.  In recent years (since they went online), it about my only complaint with them.  It make it hard to find things sometimes.  And if you seem to find it, you can't be sure of what you are actually buying.

Robert D.


----------



## nobog (Feb 5, 2015)

McMaster Carr is truely a _*Modern Marvel*_ !


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 5, 2015)

EmilioG said:


> I love McMasterCarr, but why aren't the brands listed?



I asked that question once, they said it was because brands can change on many items they sell and updating catalogs/web pages every time is not cost effective. On items that have a MSDS sheet you can click on "product detail" and then download the MSDS which will show you what brand that item is.

I also love the next day delivery but their shipping charges have nearly doubled in the last 2 years. Used to be most of my orders cost 5-6 dollars to ship now its $11-12.


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 5, 2015)

we use them at work and I have bought things from them and MSC both seem to have good quality and timeliness on their side!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Isn't there shipping real reasonable too?
Like $6.00 for a smaller order.?


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 6, 2015)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> Isn't there shipping real reasonable too?
> Like $6.00 for a smaller order.?


Yeah for me it seems to run about $5-6 for a "bubble wrap" envelope and $11-12 for a medium box, more for larger heavier items. I think the charges are very reasonable considering my order is almost always delivered the next day, at regular UPS rates.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the old joke, "quality, speed, price - pick any two" applies here.

McMaster excels at quality and speed. You can shop for better pricing and i do that at times. For example, I needed some 4130 1.5" .093" wall tubing. Mcmaster got some to me by morning, but the price was double what I could get at a yard 60 miles away. I made the drive for the second order because I needed a lot.

Karl


----------



## Jim2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Shipping isn't cheap any more!  I bought 3 pieces of hss a couple weeks back.  There were two pieces 1/8"D x 2 3/4", and 1 piece 3/16"D x 3 1/2"(?).  It was $10.05 for the shipping!  I was quite surprised as shipping had always been very reasonable in the past. . . .   I guess I'm going to have to try to plan ahead a little better then next time I order.

Jim


----------



## darkzero (Feb 6, 2015)

That sucks to hear. Shipping was always like $5-$6 for me. Haven't placed an order this year yet. UPS & Fedex rates did go up again this year (well pretty much every year). They changed how dimensional weight is calculated. Shipping rates for all carriers well keep going up, nothing we can do.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 6, 2015)

That sucks to hear. Shipping was always like $5-$6 for me too. 
Haven't placed an order this year yet either.


----------



## JetDoc (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm pretty lucky. My McMaster is about 10 minutes away. I can place an order grab a cup of coffee and it's waiting at the will call desk by the time I get there. True you can shop around and get a better price if you are willing to either travel further for it or wait for delivery. McMaster has everything and it's in stock. Their prices on most items are reasonably close to the going rate but I have found a few things that I couldn't justify paying the premium to get it same day.


----------



## icore3user (Feb 7, 2015)

My McMaster Carr is located about 30 minutes away, I have been to the will call pick up desk before, and you get a brief glimpse of the huge warehouse behind it and the massive Big Ass Fans they have up in the ceiling. I just did 2 back to back orders, the 1st was in a 3 foot long box along with many other items, about 21 pounds, and shipped for 11.00 the next day. The second was 3 items, 1 pound and 7.83 shipping charges, also arrived the next day.  I goofed on not having the items the second order added to the first, but I had forgot about them when I placed the first order. But I cannot complain, as some prices on the items were close to another site ( Galco ), but shipping could not be beat ( even though you do not know what the shipping will be until after they email you the receipt ). I like the fact that it comes the next day and not from the midwest so I do not have to wait for products. I also find it less expensive to order more items and the ship rather than less items and ship. I love the fact they have everything and in stock ( for the most part ) with no lead times or back orders. At current I am building a control panel my Index Model 55 mill, and the bulk of the smaller parts have come from McMaster Carr, with the VFD and other parts coming from eBay, and other parts locally sourced. I will repeat the same order ( pretty much ) when I build my control panel for my lathe ( and convert it to 3 phase ).

- Al


----------

